# Alzoo?



## MMS (Aug 2, 2012)

Has anyone used This? 

We used K9 Advantix 2 last year, but I'm looking to get away from the neurotoxins. We tried Sentry Natural Defense and it seemed to just draw more fleas to her! :foxes15:

What do you use? Have you found anything natural that works for you?


----------



## BlueJax (Jun 25, 2012)

I don't think that collar would work, and it just "repels" fleas anyways.

I use Trifexis. I would love to go natural, but have yet to find a natural product that works.


----------

